# mounten von reiserfs & vfat geht nicht

## Rikyu

Hallo,

Kann bei mir komischerweise keine reiserfs und vfat  partitionen mehr mounten obwohl ich die jeweilige Unterstützung im Kernel aktiviert habe.

bei jedem mountversuch kommt immer die Fehlermeldung das das enstrechende FS im Kernel nicht vorhanden ist.

Hab die Kernelkonfiguration daraufhin nochmals überprüft und noch mal neu compiliert aber es bringt keine Änderung  :Sad: 

Ich habe die Filesystem fest in den Kernel compiliert, kann es eventuell besser sein sie als module zu kompilieren ?

oder gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten ?

Gruß Rikyu

----------

## pRiDeX

hi,

selbiges habe ich am we bei vfat beobachtet. als modul in kernel kompiliert aber wenn ich mounten will bekomme ich den fehler das das fs nicht im kernel aktiviert ist.

thx pRiDeX

----------

## cyc

wenn ihr sicher seid dass ihr es aktiviert habt würde ich mit modulen versuchen. Ich bin damit oftmals besser gefahren.

----------

## Beforegod

Habt ihr nach der Neukompilierung von euren Kerneln auch immer die System.map schön brav ins /boot Verzeichnis gelegt.

Versucht auch mal ein depmod -a (als root) und danach nochmal zu mounten!

----------

## cyc

kann mir mal kurz einer sagen fuer was die system.map eigentlich gut ist?

----------

